
Ask HN: You have one hour left to work, how do you decide what to work on? - gillyb
This interests me specifically for developers&#x2F;programmers. If you realize you have one hour left in the day to work (before heading home or going to sleep), how do you decide what to work on? and how much do you think you can get done?<p>(assuming you&#x27;re not in the middle of something at the moment)
======
WarrenOF
Not a pure dev (I'm a founder so get spread over lots of tasks), but I
generally use my last hour of work for planning and setting up for the next
block of work. Purely from a mental health perspective, I find it much easier
to relax once my task list is prioritized, tabs are closed and my inbox is
reduced.

~~~
gillyb
just out of curiosity - founder of what?

~~~
WarrenOF
www.nudjed.com we're a health/gov-tech company. Predominantly working with the
NHS in the UK. Around for 5 years, raised £700k. Not your typical SaaS
business, more hybrid consulting, due to the clients, we work with.

------
slipwalker
on this situation right now: spend time on toilet, coffee or HN, try to keep
my head down until clocking out.

